# KDE-Start per kdm

## The_Fallen

Hi,

hab heute KDE fertig emerged und es funktioniert auch wunderbar. Wenn es es von der Konsole per startx starte, ist es recht zügig da und bei der Arbeit gibts keine Probleme.

Wenn ich das System aber so konfiguriere, daß kdm als Login-Manager benutzt wird (nach http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kde-config.xml) klappt das allerdings nicht mehr so wunderbar. kdm startet, ich kann mich einloggen und der KDE-Splashscreen erscheint. Nach einiger Zeit verschwindet der aber (bevor er komplett durchgelaufen ist!) und nichts passiert mehr, ich kann nur noch per strg-alt-backspace zurück zu kdm.

Irgendne Idee, was da schief läuft?

thx,

fallen

----------

## BlackEye

vielleicht gibt die /var/log/kdm.log mehr aufschluss?

mal versucht einen neuen temporären User einzurichten und mit dem KDE zu starten über kdm?

----------

## The_Fallen

Hmm, ich muß mich korrigieren, KDE startet doch, es dauert einfach nur ewig... Und dann reagiert es äußerst träge, nen xterm aufzumachen dauert etwa 30 Sekunden. Und wie gesagt, von der Konsole mit startx gestartet, klappt alles wunderbar...

Hier mal die letzten Zeilen aus der kdm.log:

```

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux FallenMobile 2.6.7 #5 Thu Sep 16 16:39:51 GMT 2004 i686

Build Date: 15 September 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Sep 17 10:44:23 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x8000000)

Symbol drmGetClient from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o is unresolved!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Type1/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

Creating menu entries for kdm in /usr/kde/3.3/share/config/kdm/sessions...

QImage::convertDepth: Image is a null image

QImage::smoothScale: Image is a null image

SetClientVersion: 0 8

```

Würd mich f reuen, wenn mir da noch jemand helfen würde...

bye,

fallen

EDIT: Hab mal gestoppt, KDE braucht knapp 7 Minuten vom Einloggen bis es da ist...

----------

## BlackEye

liegt es vielleicht an Deinen Fonts?

benutzt Du den xfs? Stimmen die Pfade darin?

Hast Du schon das neue xorg-6.8?

wenn ja: mal ein

```
fc-cache
```

machen. Half bei mir auch. Hatte auch längere Startzeiten. Aber nicht soo extrem

----------

## Slayer2004

Nur so eine Vermutung :

Versuch doch mal einen neuen Benutzer anzulegen. 

Schau dan mal nach ob es besser funktioniert. Ich hatte mal ein

aehnliches Problem als ich als Root in KDE gearbeitet hatte.

Das mache ich Heute natuerlich nicht mehr ....  :Wink: 

CU

----------

## BlackEye

das sagte ich bereits  :Wink: 

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Ich hatte mal vergessen, den swap zu aktivieren, ist bei Windowmaker garnicht aufgefallen, aber dann bei KDE....   :Shocked: 

----------

## The_Fallen

Also, erstmal danke für die Hilfe...

Mein größtes Problem ist eigentlich, daß ich Linux bisher nur als Anwender kenne. Mit der Konfiguration hatte ich bisher nicht viel am Hut. Das war auch ein Grund, warum ich gentoo installiert hab, weil ich da nen bissel was lernen wollte.

1. XOrg hab ich Version 6.7.0-r1, aber kanns daran liegen?

2. Wie kann ich prüfen, on xfs Probleme macht? Wo ist die entsprechende Config-Datei?

3. Mit dem neuen Benutzer bringt nichts

4. Wegen swap... "swapon -s" sagt mir

```

 Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part6  partition       497972  0       -1

```

Used=0, heißt das jetzt, daß der nicht benutzt wird? In der man-page steht nichts dazu... "swapon /dev/hda6" gibt mir auf jeden Fall ein "swapon: /dev/hda6: Device or resource busy".

5. Der X-Server spuckt mir nen paar Fehler aus, hier die .xsession-errors:

```

xset:  bad font path element (#56), possible causes are:

    Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

    Directory missing fonts.dir

    Incorrect font server address or syntax

startkde: Starting up...

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

kbuildsycoca running...

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:549:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken pipe

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:549:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken pipe

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:549:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken pipe

Launched ok, pid = 7771

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:549:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken pipe

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:549:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken pipe

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:549:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken pipe

There are already artsd objects registered, looking if they are active...

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:549:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken pipe

Error: Can't add object reference (probably artsd is already running).

       If you are sure it is not already running, remove the relevant files:

       /tmp/mcop-husser/Arts_SoundServerV2

       /tmp/mcop-husser/Arts_SoundServer

       /tmp/mcop-husser/Arts_SimpleSoundServer

       /tmp/mcop-husser/Arts_PlayObjectFactory

       /tmp/mcop-husser/Arts_AudioManager

Can't get own host name. Your system is severely misconfigured

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::insertKAccel( kaccel = 0x816e330 ): KAccel object already contains an action name "del"

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

kmix: ERROR: snd_ctl_open err=No such file or directory

kmix: ERROR: snd_ctl_open err=No such file or directory

konqueror: ERROR: Error in BrowserExtension::actionSlotMap(), unknown action : searchProvider

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:549:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken pipe

kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KActionCollection::KActionCollection( QObject *parent, const char *name, KInstance *instance )

kio (KMimeType): WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype text/english not found

kio (KMimeType): WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype text/english not found

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Header read failed, errno=104

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Header has invalid size (-1)

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Header read failed, errno=104

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Header has invalid size (-1)

kio (KLauncher): ERROR: SlavePool: No communication with slave.

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:549:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken pipe

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:549:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken pipe

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:549:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken pipe

```

6. Außerdem ist mir grad noch aufgefallen: Wenn KDE erstmal vollständig gestartet hat, läufts zügig, dann kann ich mich auch abmelden und neu anmelden, was dann nur ~5 Sekunden dauert, also so wies sein sollte. Nach nem Reboot ist dann aber alles so wie vorher.

Wär echt klasse, wenn da noch jemand ne Idee hätte, wie ich das hinkriege...

fallen

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

ja, du hast schon ein paar fehler drin denke ich. benutze mal die suchfunktion.

sowas in der art schon ausprobiert? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=202876&highlight=error+header+errno+104

hth,

ciao

----------

## BlackEye

 *The_Fallen wrote:*   

> 1. XOrg hab ich Version 6.7.0-r1, aber kanns daran liegen?

 

Das war von mir nur eine Frage, ob Du schon den neuen xorg hast. Denn der hat bei mir diese Verzögerungen an das Tageslicht gebracht gehabt. Es sind eigentlich keine Probleme zu erwarten mit Deiner Version.

 *The_Fallen wrote:*   

> 2. Wie kann ich prüfen, on xfs Probleme macht? Wo ist die entsprechende Config-Datei?

 

Die Frage ist ja, ob Du xfs benutzt? Man kann die Fonts auch con xorg selbst verwalten lassen.

Dazu schaust Du in Deine xorg.conf hinein. Folgende Zeile sagt, dass der Fontserver (xfs) benutzt werden soll:

```
Section "Files"

    FontPath    "unix/:-1"

EndSection
```

Also das 'unix/:-1' heißt => fontserver.

Wenn dem so ist, dann schaust Du in die /etc/X11/fs/config hinein. Dort sind dann die PFade zu Deinen Schriften enthalten. Prüfe, ob diese Pfade richtig sind/exisitieren. Solltest Du keinen xfs nutzen, stehen die Pfade in der xorg.conf.

 *The_Fallen wrote:*   

> 4. Wegen swap... "swapon -s" sagt mir
> 
> ```
> 
>  Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority
> ...

 

hmm.. bei mir steht da:

```
murpy mfe # cat /proc/swaps

Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part6  partition       1052216 53712   -1
```

Also scheint er in der Tat swap nicht bei Dir zu nutzen... hast du es denn in der fstab stehen?

```
/dev/hda6               none                    swap            sw                      0 0
```

 *The_Fallen wrote:*   

> 5. Der X-Server spuckt mir nen paar Fehler aus, hier die .xsession-errors:
> 
> ```
> 
> xset:  bad font path element (#56), possible causes are:
> ...

 

Das meine ich... das mit den Fonts ist wohl nicht ganz korrekt. Und wenn das mit den Fonts Probleme macht, dann ist KDE lahm... Das hatte ich auch mal

 *The_Fallen wrote:*   

> 6. Außerdem ist mir grad noch aufgefallen: Wenn KDE erstmal vollständig gestartet hat, läufts zügig, dann kann ich mich auch abmelden und neu anmelden, was dann nur ~5 Sekunden dauert, also so wies sein sollte. Nach nem Reboot ist dann aber alles so wie vorher.

 

Vielleicht weil KDE noch von vorher weiß, was schief ging?

hth,

Martin

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *The_Fallen wrote:*   4. Wegen swap... "swapon -s" sagt mir
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich mach das immer so:

```

# free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        514528     474824      39704          0      10536     244420

-/+ buffers/cache:     219868     294660

Swap:       506036       9016     497020

```

Wenn der swap nicht aktiviert ist, steht da eben 0 0 0.

----------

## The_Fallen

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dazu schaust Du in Deine xorg.conf hinein. Folgende Zeile sagt, dass der Fontserver (xfs) benutzt werden soll:
> 
> 

 

Ich hab da sowas stehen:

```

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

```

Soll ich das mal ändern?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hmm.. bei mir steht da:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Exakt das ich in der fstab stehen...

Ich schau mir jetzt mal den Thread an, auf den hephaistos6 hingewiesen hat...

fallen

----------

## The_Fallen

Hmm, hab mal iptables gestartet und mir nen firewall-script geschrieben, wies im anderen Thread angegeben ist. Wenn ich das starte kriege ich aber nur:

```

 * Starting Firewall...

FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

iptables v1.2.11: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.                     [ !! ]

```

So langsam zweifel ich echt daran, ob Linux das richtige für mich ist, so wie das im Moment läuft...  :Sad: 

----------

## BlackEye

 *The_Fallen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab da sowas stehen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dann benutzt Du auch (noch) kein xfs. Schau Dir mal das Desktop-Howto von Gentoo wegen dem XFontServer dazu an [1]

Es ist eigentlich nur kurz dort gesagt, dass es empfohlen wird, den xfs zu nutzen.

Vielleicht hilft das was.

Im Prinzip musst Du Deine Files-Section ändern in:

```
Section "Files" 

    FontPath    "unix/:-1" 

EndSection
```

nun alle Deine Font-Pfade in die /etc/X11/fs/config eintragen. Bei mir ist das:

```
cat /etc/X11/fs/config

no-listen  =  tcp

clone-self = on

catalogue =

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

        /usr/share/fonts/CID,

        /usr/share/fonts/Speedo,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

        /usr/share/fonts/artwiz,

        /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

        /usr/share/fonts/cyrillic,

        /usr/share/fonts/encodings,

        /usr/share/fonts/freefont,

        /usr/share/fonts/local,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc,

        /usr/share/fonts/terminus,

        /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,

        /usr/share/fonts/ukr,

        /usr/share/fonts/unifont,

        /usr/share/fonts/util

default-point-size = 120

default-resolutions = 75,75,100,100

use-syslog = on

cache-hi-mark = 2048

cache-low-mark = 1433

cache-balance = 70
```

.

Aber nicht vergessen, den xfs auch zu starten!

```
/etc/init.d/xfs start
```

Diesen dann auch beim booten starten lassen:

```
rc-update add xfs default
```

danach den X-Server neu starten und dann läuft alles über den xfs.

[1] http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/desktop.xml

----------

## The_Fallen

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> danach den X-Server neu starten und dann läuft alles über den xfs.
> 
> 

 

Wie mans nimmt, X startet jetzt gar nicht mehr...  :Sad: 

----------

## BlackEye

Hast du auch den xfs gestartet?

poste mal Deine xorg.conf (nur die Files-Section), die conf von dem xfs.

was sagt ein

```
ps aux | grep xfs
```

----------

## psyqil

Hab das hier mal überflogen, spontan kamen mir zwei Gedanken:

- Wenn etwas unter Kde 30 Sekunden dauert, sollte man /etc/hosts mal nachschauen...

- Die Fontpath-Meldungen sind meistens egal, hast Du z.B. Speedo in Deinen USE-Flags?

- Auf 'nem Einzelplatzsystem ist xfs m.W. nur dafür gut, den Fontcache zu aktualisieren, da reicht auch ein fc-cache -fv

Sonst klingt das alles sehr mysteriös, fang doch noch mal frisch an (X -configure, neuer Benutzer und so...)

Und laß Dir erstmal Zeit mit iptables, mußt ja nicht gleich an drei Fronten streiten...  :Wink: 

----------

## The_Fallen

```

$ ps aux | grep xfs

root        45  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW<  17:56   0:00 [xfslogd/0]

root        46  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW<  17:56   0:00 [xfsdatad/0]

root        47  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   17:56   0:00 [xfsbufd]

xfs       8297  2.8  0.8  5936 4296 ?        S    18:13   0:00 /usr/X11R6/bin/xfs -daemon -config /etc/X11/fs/config -droppriv -user xfs -port -1

root      8300  0.0  0.0  1384  464 pts/1    S    18:13   0:00 grep xfs

```

xorg.conf:

```

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath    "unix/:-1"

EndSection

```

Hab X jetzt aber nur wieder gestartet bekommen, weil ich xfs gestoppt und nach dem Start von X wieder gestartet hab.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Wenn etwas unter Kde 30 Sekunden dauert, sollte man /etc/hosts mal nachschauen...
> 
> 

 

locahost ist als 127.0.0.1 eingetragen. Mehr braucht ja nicht, oder?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Die Fontpath-Meldungen sind meistens egal, hast Du z.B. Speedo in Deinen USE-Flags?
> 
> 

 

Nein, meine USE-Flags sind "-gto -gnome qt kde dvd alsa cdr tiff"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Auf 'nem Einzelplatzsystem ist xfs m.W. nur dafür gut, den Fontcache zu aktualisieren, da reicht auch ein fc-cache -fv
> 
> 

 

Hab ich gemacht, bringt nichts...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sonst klingt das alles sehr mysteriös, fang doch noch mal frisch an (X -configure, neuer Benutzer und so...)
> 
> 

 

Hab den X-Server schon neu konfiguriert (xorgconfig), macht aber auch nichts...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Und laß Dir erstmal Zeit mit iptables, mußt ja nicht gleich an drei Fronten streiten... 
> 
> 

 

Hab ich schon selber ganz schnell wieder gelassen.  :Wink: 

Außerdem is da ja noch das Problem mit dem Swap:

```

$ free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        515548     205208     310340          0       9240     124148

-/+ buffers/cache:      71820     443728

Swap:       497972          0     497972

```

Warum benutzt der den nicht?

----------

## psyqil

Erstmal haben wir es hier mit einem System zu tun, daß keinen Swap benutzt, wenn es ihn nicht braucht, das ist eine Gute Sache(tm)!  :Wink:  Solange er als verfügbar angezeigt wird, ist es OK!

Dann mal aus meiner /etc/hosts die Einträge für localhost, bei nur einer Netzwerkkarte kannst Du Dir die zweite Zeile sparen, aber den hostname da reinzuschreiben sollte das 30-Sekunden-Problem lösen:

```
127.0.0.1       localhost cerebella.no-ip.lan cerebella

192.168.0.1     localhost cerebella.no-ip.lan cerebella
```

Wenn Dich Deine Useflags interessieren: emerge ufed, hochinteressant, das mal von oben bis unten durchzugehen.

Und was die Fonts angeht, die, die X da nicht findet, wirst Du nicht vermissen, mach Dir keine Sorgen deshalb, das ist auch erstmal andere Baustelle  :Razz:  Zu sachen wie FontPath    "unix/:-1" kann ich Dir jedenfalls auch nichts sagen...

----------

## Marlo

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dazu schaust Du in Deine xorg.conf hinein. Folgende Zeile sagt, dass der Fontserver (xfs) benutzt werden soll:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Danke BlackEye,

das war es! Das habe ich wohl bei der Umstellung zu xorg übersehen, aber dank deines Beitrages läuft jetzt auch Mozilla mit den richtigen Schriften wieder. Openoffice sieht jetzt zwar etwas lädiert aus, aber man wird wohl alle Schriften nochmal installieren müssen. Trotzdem nochmal Danke für diesen Tipp.

Gruß 

Ma

----------

## BlackEye

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Openoffice sieht jetzt zwar etwas lädiert aus, aber man wird wohl alle Schriften nochmal installieren müssen.

 

Ich hatte das Problem auch mal mit dem Openoffice. Bei mir lag es damals an installieren Cyrillischen Fonts. Die wirst Du wahrscheinlich eh nicht benötigen, also raus damit. Irgend eine von diesen Schriften hat sich gedeckt mit einer normalen. OF kam dann irgendwie ins Stolpern. Ein bereinigen der echt nur benötigten Fonts brachte das normale OF wieder ans Tageslicht.

Gruß

Edit: Es kann nauch sein, dass es mit fonts aus dem xawtv oder dem xawdecode Paket zusammen hing. Ist schon etwas länger her. Weiss nicht mehr genau. Aber auch diese beiden Applikationen installieren irgendwelche Fonts, die xfs dann indizierte...

----------

## Marlo

Hi,

habe nach dem neumerge über ./spadmin

 die Schriften zu OO hinzugefügt und oh Wunder. Es sieht sehr schön aus. Das mit den Cyrillischen Fonts werde ich gleich mal angehen.

Tschau 

Ma

----------

## The_Fallen

Marlboro, hättest Du das nicht per PM klären können, mein Problem ist dringender!   :Wink: 

Ums mal kurz zu machen: Kann ich alle ebuilds wieder in den ursprünglichen Zustand zurückversetzen, ohne alles neu zu kompilieren? Dauert bei kde ja doch etwas länger...

Dann könnte ich von da aus nochmal neu probieren.

----------

